# Alle PCGH-T-Shirts im Überblick: Jetzt auch mehrere Farben wählbar [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juli 2010)

*Alle PCGH-T-Shirts im Überblick: Jetzt auch mehrere Farben wählbar [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Alle PCGH-T-Shirts im Überblick: Jetzt auch mehrere Farben wählbar [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Alle PCGH-T-Shirts im Überblick: Jetzt auch mehrere Farben wählbar [Anzeige]


----------



## jobo (22. Juli 2010)

*Alle PCGH-T-Shirts im Überblick: Jetzt auch mehrere Farben wählbar [Anzeige]*

Lange geplant und bald mache ich es auch und kaufe mir so ein T-shirt. 
Warscheinlich das PCGH in Gefahr Shirt, da es schon erkennbar was mit PCGh zu tun haben soll. 
Wir es eigentlich wieder die ganz normalen PCGH T-shirts mit dem Logo geben?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle PCGH-T-Shirts im Überblick: Jetzt auch mehrere Farben wählbar [Anzeige]*



jobo schrieb:


> Lange geplant und bald mache ich es auch und kaufe mir so ein T-shirt.
> Warscheinlich das PCGH in Gefahr Shirt, da es schon erkennbar was mit PCGh zu tun haben soll.
> Wir es eigentlich wieder die ganz normalen PCGH T-shirts mit dem Logo geben?



Das klassische PCGH-Logo-Shirt gibt es nur noch im Miniabo für 7,90 Euro inkl. Versand und 3x der PCGH-Print-Ausgabe:
Miniabo - Abo PC GAMES Hardware Magazin - PCGH


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle PCGH-T-Shirts im Überblick: Jetzt auch mehrere Farben wählbar [Anzeige]*

Wolltet ihr nicht mal ein paar Shirts mit Henners Sprüchen machen?


----------



## dirkdiggler (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle PCGH-T-Shirts im Überblick: Jetzt auch mehrere Farben wählbar [Anzeige]*

Müsst ihr eigentlich Kohle an Nvidia abdrücken dafür das ihr das 3dfx Logo komerziell nutzt? Wäre dann ja ein absolutes nogo für die ganzen AMD-Fanboys. Die würden ja über umwegen "das Böse" unterstützen. 

Oder macht ihr das einfach so mit dem Gedanken das Nvidia sich nicht trauen wird gerichtlich gegen euch vorzugehen. Schließlich geben, ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil derer Kunden viel auf eure Meinung. Da wäre es ja fatal sich wegen so einer Kleinigkeit mit euch zu verscherzen.


----------

